# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  Cfar e shtyri Imam Buharin qe ti shkruaj ose mbledhi hadithet?!!

## Gostivari_usa

Shpesh here me ka interesuar se cili ka qene motivimi pas te cilit jane mbeshtetur mbeledhesit e haditheve.

Me padiskutim, Imam Buhari, eshte nje nga dijetaret qe ka dhene jeten e tij duke mbedhur dhe studjuar theniet e profetit. 
Por ajo qe me intereson mua eshte se nga e mori Buhari kete motivin, cfar e shtyri ate qe ti mbledhi hadithet?!!!

Duke lexuar per jeten e tij ne web , me ra ne sy dicka qe dua ta ndaj me juve. 

Sipas ketij burimi "*  Abridged from Hady al-Sari,the introduction to Fath al-Bari, by Ibn Hajr, pg. 8-9 Dar al-Salaam edition"*  eshte regjistruar se Imam Buhari kishte pasur deshire te madhe qe te shkruaj ne liber me fjalet autentike te profetit, dhe kete deshire kishte mbajtur thelle ne zemer per nje kohe te gjate. Me vone Buhari thot se : " E pash profetin ne ender dhe me dukeshte sikur qendroja para tij. Ne fore kisha nje flladitese me te cilen e mbroja ate. Pyeta ca interpretues te endrave se cfar dmth kishte kjo ender , dhe ate me thane se une do ta ruaja nga genjeshtrat. Kjo ishte arsyeja pse e shkruajta kete Sahih".

*This suggestion remained in my heart so I began compiling the Sahih. Bukhari also said, I saw the Prophet in a dream and it was as if I was standing in front of him. In my hand was a fan with which I was protecting him. I asked some dream interpreters, who said to me, You will protect him from lies. This is what compelled me to produce the Sahih. [4]*

Tani ajo me me intereson mua, dhe keto duke u bazuar ne vete fjalet e Imam Buharit, kete qe permenda me larte nuk e kam thene une, e ka thene Imam Buhari.
Dmth imam Buhari ka pa nje ender dhe nuk i ka ditur kuptimin, dhe sipas fjalleve te tija ai ka pyetur ca fallxhore se cfar dmth endra e tij, ashtu ?!! 
Dhe keta i kane thene se dmth kete dhe ate!!!

Ceshtja e dyte qe me intereson, Buhari thot se ne ender kishte pa profetin, ajo me me intereson mua eshte se nga e dinte qe kishte pa me te vertete profetin?!! Profeti ka jetuar 200 vite para tij, Buhari kurre nuk ka pa ftyren e profetin ne jeten e tij, nga e dinte ai qe kishte pa profetin?!! Mos valle ne ate kohe kane qarkulluar fotografite e profetit?!!

Kisha dashur qe diskutojme lidhur ketyre ceshtjeve, sepse per mendimin tim une vleresoj punen e tij, por ne asnjemenyre nuk mund te pranoj se puna e tij qe e frymezuar npa profeti A.S.


GV_USA

----------


## uvejsa

Fillimisht une nuk kam degjuar kurre per kete endrren e Buhariut, andaj dhe nuk e di nese eshte e vertete.

Nese e ka pare ne enderr me fytyre Pejgamberin a.s., atehere ai ka qene vertet Muhammedi a.s., sepse Pejgamberi a.s. ka thene qe nese dikush sheh ne enderr fytyren time, ateher une jam ai, ngase shejtani nuk mund te paraqitet me fytyren time. E nese nuk me shihet fytyra, atehere ai mund te jete shejtani. 
Po e them hadithin vetem me kuptim, jo edhe me shprehje, nese ka mundesi dikush le ta sjell.

Pastaj komentuesit e endrrave nuk jane patjeter falltore, sepse edhe Jusufi a.s. ka komentuar endrrat (per kete edhe u lirua nga burgu).

Pastaj edhe nuk eshte i vetmi Buhariu qe eshte marre me mbledhjen e haditheve.
Jane edhe Muslimi, Ahmedi, Ebu Davudi, Tirmidhiu, Ibn Maxhe etj.
Ata i kane tubuar hadithet qe te mos  shtemberohen mesimet islame, sepse hadithet jane ato qe sqarojne cdo dispozite te Islamit dhe ka qene rrezik po te humbisnin, apo te perziheshin me "hadithet" e shpifura qe i kane bere armiqte e Islamit.

----------


## uvejsa

Tani lexova rreth kesaj ceshtje dhe ishte e vertete qe Buhariu e kishte pare nje enderr te tille. Por para se ta shihte endrren, mesuesi i tij Is'hak iben Rahawai kishte qene ai qe e kishte nxitur ate qe t'i mblidhte te gjitha hadithet autentike dhe tek pas kesaj e ka pare endrren.

----------


## Gostivari_usa

> Fillimisht une nuk kam degjuar kurre per kete endrren e Buhariut, andaj dhe nuk e di nese eshte e vertete.
> 
> Nese e ka pare ne enderr me fytyre Pejgamberin a.s., atehere ai ka qene vertet Muhammedi a.s., sepse Pejgamberi a.s. ka thene qe nese dikush sheh ne enderr fytyren time, ateher une jam ai, ngase shejtani nuk mund te paraqitet me fytyren time. E nese nuk me shihet fytyra, atehere ai mund te jete shejtani. 
> Po e them hadithin vetem me kuptim, jo edhe me shprehje, nese ka mundesi dikush le ta sjell.
> 
> Pastaj komentuesit e endrrave nuk jane patjeter falltore, sepse edhe Jusufi a.s. ka komentuar endrrat (per kete edhe u lirua nga burgu).
> 
> Pastaj edhe nuk eshte i vetmi Buhariu qe eshte marre me mbledhjen e haditheve.
> Jane edhe Muslimi, Ahmedi, Ebu Davudi, Tirmidhiu, Ibn Maxhe etj.
> Ata i kane tubuar hadithet qe te mos  shtemberohen mesimet islame, sepse hadithet jane ato qe sqarojne cdo dispozite te Islamit dhe ka qene rrezik po te humbisnin, apo te perziheshin me "hadithet" e shpifura qe i kane bere armiqte e Islamit.



Jusufi A.S. ishte  derguar i Zotit. Allahu si cdo profeti tjeter qe  i ka dhene mrekullit , Jusufit A.S.  dha aftesine e interpretmit te endrave. 
Endren qe ka pa Imam Buhari , kuptimin e saj nuk ia interpretoj Jusufi A.S. , po dikush krejt tjeter , qe aftesite e tija per te interpretuar endra kush e di nga i kane ardhur !!!! Mund te kete qene sharlatan , mund te kete qene nen fuqine e Iblsit e ku ta di une se cfar. 
Andaj nuk mund te krahasohen keta fallxhore ose interpretues te endrave me Jusufin A.S., ne asnje menyre nje krahasim i tille nuk ka kuptim.

Sic e thash edhe me larte , Imam Buhari na transmeton se ai ka pa nje njeri ne endren e tij, as ka folur me ate, sipas Buharit ai, as qe i ka treguar se kush ka qene, Buhari vete vjen deri ne perfundim se ka pa Profetin A.S. 
Sikur Imam Buhari te kishte biseduar me personin qe kishte pa ne ender dhe personi ne ender ti kishte thene qe ai eshte Muhamedi A.S. , do te ishte tjeter muhabet.
Por sipas doreshkrimeve te Imam Buharit, ai vete vjen ne perfundim se kishte pa profetin. 
Tani duke i pasur keto gjerat qe i permenda me larte parasysh dhe duke pasur parasysh faktin qe Imam Buhari ka jetuar 200 vite e me shum pas vdekjes se profetit, perseri parashtroj pyetjen nga e dinte ai qe kishte pa profetin A.S. kur ai kurre ne jeten e tij se kishte pa se si duket profeti?!!!
Sikur kete ender te kishte pa psh. Omeri R.A. ose Aliu R.A. qe kane jetuar dhe vepruar ne te njejten kohe me profetin, kane qene prezent ne te njejtin vend ku ka qene profeti, qe kane pa profetin cdo dite , nuk do te me vinte cudi sikur te kishin thene se kane pa profetin ne ender, sepse ata fort mire e kane ditur se si duket profeti, por ama te shprehete dikush qe kurre nuk e ka pa profetin se duket dhe te thot se e ka pa profetin ne ender, kjo me duket pak e dyshimte.

Kjo i bie sikur une me pa nje njeri ne ender dhe  me thene se e kam pa ne ender Nuhen A.S. !!! Do me kishe besuar mua sikur ti thoja keto fjale ose jo ?!



GV_USA

----------


## Abdulrrahmani

> Fillimisht une nuk kam degjuar kurre per kete endrren e Buhariut, andaj dhe nuk e di nese eshte e vertete.
> 
> Nese e ka pare ne enderr me fytyre Pejgamberin a.s., atehere ai ka qene vertet Muhammedi a.s., sepse Pejgamberi a.s. ka thene qe nese dikush sheh ne enderr fytyren time, ateher une jam ai, ngase shejtani nuk mund te paraqitet me fytyren time. E nese nuk me shihet fytyra, atehere ai mund te jete shejtani. 
> Po e them hadithin vetem me kuptim, jo edhe me shprehje, nese ka mundesi dikush le ta sjell.
> 
> Pastaj komentuesit e endrrave nuk jane patjeter falltore, sepse edhe Jusufi a.s. ka komentuar endrrat (per kete edhe u lirua nga burgu).
> 
> Pastaj edhe nuk eshte i vetmi Buhariu qe eshte marre me mbledhjen e haditheve.
> Jane edhe Muslimi, Ahmedi, Ebu Davudi, Tirmidhiu, Ibn Maxhe etj.
> Ata i kane tubuar hadithet qe te mos  shtemberohen mesimet islame, sepse hadithet jane ato qe sqarojne cdo dispozite te Islamit dhe ka qene rrezik po te humbisnin, apo te perziheshin me "hadithet" e shpifura qe i kane bere armiqte e Islamit.


po moter shum bukur e ke kuptuar per te enderuarin e Muhamedit s.a.v.s. 

Per sa i perket komentimit te endrave ka dijetare qe kan pasur kete mundesi per te komentuar endrat, dhe nuk eshte e thene se vetem profetet dine te komentojne endrat. Gjithashtu nje njeri shum besimtar dhe i devotshem (qe nuk eshte arogant) do i kupton endrat qe ai i sheh per vete. Ai qe eshte arogant nuk ka mundesi ti sheh isharetet e Allahut subhanuhu we teala, sepse kjo gje permendet ne kuran. 

Gostivari, kujdes kur te flasish per Imam Buhariun se ai nuk ka qene prej atyre qe shkon te fallxhoret per ty pyetur, ai ka qene dijetar shum i madh dhe normal ne islam dijetaret keshillohen me njeri tjetrin dhe sidomos me sheikhun e vet... kjo eshte islami, keshillimi eshte sunnet dhe i preferuar dhe ne disa raste konkrete farz apo vaxhib. Subhanallah! 

Falemnderimi i takon vetem Allahut, krijuesit te gjithesise. 

Selamu Aleikum

----------


## uvejsa

> Jusufi A.S. ishte  derguar i Zotit. Allahu si cdo profeti tjeter qe  i ka dhene mrekullit , Jusufit A.S.  dha aftesine e interpretmit te endrave. 
> Endren qe ka pa Imam Buhari , kuptimin e saj nuk ia interpretoj Jusufi A.S. , po dikush krejt tjeter , qe aftesite e tija per te interpretuar endra kush e di nga i kane ardhur !!!! Mund te kete qene sharlatan , mund te kete qene nen fuqine e Iblsit e ku ta di une se cfar. 
> Andaj nuk mund te krahasohen keta fallxhore ose interpretues te endrave me Jusufin A.S., ne asnje menyre nje krahasim i tille nuk ka kuptim.
> 
> Sic e thash edhe me larte , Imam Buhari na transmeton se ai ka pa nje njeri ne endren e tij, as ka folur me ate, sipas Buharit ai, as qe i ka treguar se kush ka qene, Buhari vete vjen deri ne perfundim se ka pa Profetin A.S. 
> Sikur Imam Buhari te kishte biseduar me personin qe kishte pa ne ender dhe personi ne ender ti kishte thene qe ai eshte Muhamedi A.S. , do te ishte tjeter muhabet.
> Por sipas doreshkrimeve te Imam Buharit, ai vete vjen ne perfundim se kishte pa profetin. 
> Tani duke i pasur keto gjerat qe i permenda me larte parasysh dhe duke pasur parasysh faktin qe Imam Buhari ka jetuar 200 vite e me shum pas vdekjes se profetit, perseri parashtroj pyetjen nga e dinte ai qe kishte pa profetin A.S. kur ai kurre ne jeten e tij se kishte pa se si duket profeti?!!!
> Sikur kete ender te kishte pa psh. Omeri R.A. ose Aliu R.A. qe kane jetuar dhe vepruar ne te njejten kohe me profetin, kane qene prezent ne te njejtin vend ku ka qene profeti, qe kane pa profetin cdo dite , nuk do te me vinte cudi sikur te kishin thene se kane pa profetin ne ender, sepse ata fort mire e kane ditur se si duket profeti, por ama te shprehete dikush qe kurre nuk e ka pa profetin se duket dhe te thot se e ka pa profetin ne ender, kjo me duket pak e dyshimte.
> ...


O Gostivari, Buhariu e ka ditur qe ka qene Pejgamberi a.s. sepse ti e di qe endrrat jane ndryshe nga jeta reale. Ne mund ta shohim  enderr nje njeri qe s'e njohim, por  qe na ka folur dikush per te, ose na e ka pershkruar dhe pa na treguar fare qe ai eshte  personi qe na ka folur X personi per te, ne e dime vet kete gje.
S'po di sa jam e kjarte, sepse une vet kam pare endrra te tilla.

Meqe ligjet e jetes reale dhe ligjet e endrrave jane te ndryshme, atehere ti nuk mund te thuash se si e ka ditur ai qe ka qene pejgamberi a.s. kur s'e ka pare kurre.
 Eshte e njejta gje sikurse te te tregonte ty nje person i paralizuar (qe ka lindur si i tille) nje enderr qe ai ka pare duke vrapuar dhe ti t'i thuash atij se si ka mundesi qe ti kurre nuk e ke perjetuar vrapimin dhe ta shohesh nje enderr te tille!! Eshte logjike kjo?! JO, sepse endrrat jane nje bote ne vete qe ne nuk i kemi kuptuar akoma ligjet e saj dhe shume gjera qe na ndodhin ne endrra ne nuk dime as t'ia tregojme dikujt se si ka qene. 
Andaj edhe ky brenda ketyre ligjeve e ka kuptuar qe ai ka qene Pejgamberi a.s. e jo pasiqe i ka dalur gjumi.

Ndersa per komentuesit e endrrave nuk mund te thuash qe nuk mund ta bejne nje gje te tille, sepse All-llahu ia jep dikujt kete mundesi.
Por ne nuk duhet t'i marrim si te prera ato komente, sepse ne nuk e dime se kujt ja ka dhene Allahu kete cilesi, por as te mos ia mohojme kategorikisht kete cilesi.

----------


## Gostivari_usa

> po moter shum bukur e ke kuptuar per te enderuarin e Muhamedit s.a.v.s. 
> 
> Per sa i perket komentimit te endrave ka dijetare qe kan pasur kete mundesi per te komentuar endrat, dhe nuk eshte e thene se vetem profetet dine te komentojne endrat. Gjithashtu nje njeri shum besimtar dhe i devotshem (qe nuk eshte arogant) do i kupton endrat qe ai i sheh per vete. Ai qe eshte arogant nuk ka mundesi ti sheh isharetet e Allahut subhanuhu we teala, sepse kjo gje permendet ne kuran. 
> 
> Gostivari, kujdes kur te flasish per Imam Buhariun se ai nuk ka qene prej atyre qe shkon te fallxhoret per ty pyetur, ai ka qene dijetar shum i madh dhe normal ne islam dijetaret keshillohen me njeri tjetrin dhe sidomos me sheikhun e vet... kjo eshte islami, keshillimi eshte sunnet dhe i preferuar dhe ne disa raste konkrete farz apo vaxhib. Subhanallah! 
> 
> Falemnderimi i takon vetem Allahut, krijuesit te gjithesise. 
> 
> Selamu Aleikum


Degjo une e thash edhe me larte qe vleresoj punen e tij, por duke u bazuar ne te dhenat qe kemi nuk mund te them se puna e tij qe e frymezuar nga ana e profetit A.S.

Sa i perket Buharit, une nuk them asgje me shum sec ai ka thene vete. Ai pohon se ka pa profetin, une nuk pohoj kete.
Nese pohon qe ka pa profetin , une dua te di nga e dinte ai se kishte pa profetin me te vertete?!!
E sa i perket interpretimit te endrave mendoj qe ne fene islame kjo eshte e ndaluar. 

GV_USA

----------


## celyy

O Gostivar na ki lodh me ket punen e haditheve, un as qe mora mundimin te lexoj qka ke shkru, se pe di perafersisht qka ke dasht me thon.

O burr i dheut nese nuk do ti besosh hadidhet mos i beso, po mos u mundo me na mbush menden edhe neve mos me i besu ato.
Tash ti ben gerdi me kete teme, dhe moderatori e mbyll temen, dhe pas nje muaji hap prap te njejten teme vetem ja ndryshon titullin pak.

Mirmbetsh

----------


## Gostivari_usa

> O Gostivar na ki lodh me ket punen e haditheve, un as qe mora mundimin te lexoj qka ke shkru, se pe di perafersisht qka ke dasht me thon.
> 
> O burr i dheut nese nuk do ti besosh hadidhet mos i beso, po mos u mundo me na mbush menden edhe neve mos me i besu ato.
> Tash ti ben gerdi me kete teme, dhe moderatori e mbyll temen, dhe pas nje muaji hap prap te njejten teme vetem ja ndryshon titullin pak.
> 
> Mirmbetsh


Celyy , e shikon me akuzon para kohe. Nuk thash qe i mohoj hadithet, ate qe them e perseris , eshte se NUK BESOJ SE BUHARI ESHTE FRYMEZUAR nga ana e profetit A.S.. Kete po them.

Sepse ti dhe shumica e muslimaneve mendojne qe Imam Buahri ka qene i frymezuar nga ana e Profetit A.S., andaj ne punen e tij nuk mund te kete gabime , ashtu ?!!!
Ndersa une them qe ai nuk ka qene i frymezuar nga ana e profetit A.S. dhe se ekziston mundesia qe tek puna e tij te kete gabime ( dhe ka gabime ) . 

Tani ate qe dua ti te me thuash a ka qene i frymezuar nga ana e Profetit A.S. Buhariu ose jo, ne baze te kesaj qe kam shkruar me larte, ne baze te endres qe ka pa ai?!!


GV_USA

----------


## Smth_Poetic

> Degjo une e thash edhe me larte qe vleresoj punen e tij, por duke u bazuar ne te dhenat qe kemi nuk mund te them se puna e tij qe e frymezuar nga ana e profetit A.S.
> 
> Sa i perket Buharit, une nuk them asgje me shum sec ai ka thene vete. Ai pohon se ka pa profetin, une nuk pohoj kete.
> Nese pohon qe ka pa profetin , une dua te di nga e dinte ai se kishte pa profetin me te vertete?!!
> E sa i perket interpretimit te endrave mendoj qe ne fene islame kjo eshte e ndaluar. 
> 
> GV_USA


Sa me shume te lexoj , aq me shume me mbushet mendja se nga ty rrjedh nje sheer ignorance qe se shoh tek anetaret e tjere.

Pa pike turpi tani , na hap tema ku behesh skeptik edhe tek bazimi i nijetit te bukharit. Dmth ne menyre indirekte , ti do te hedhesh poshte hadithet si histori e thenje te cilat jane mbledh mbi qellime te dyshimta , e si pasoje per ty ngelet vetem kurani si liber i patundshem per ty dyshuar e mare ne pyetje. 
Por injoranca jote eshte aq e madhe , sa harron qe interpretimi i vetem i paster i kuranit eshte hadithi , se pa hadithin, ti nuk do te kishe mundesi as te dije ritet e faljes se namazit apo marrjes se abdesit sipas sunetit. 

Ti je nje pasqyrimin i paster i njeriut konfuz me ndenja te turbulluara i cili endet vetem , i paudhe, ne shkretetirat e pafundme te shpikura ne skenaret e imagjinatave te injorances moderne .

Ti je nje esklusivist i cili e shpall veten pjesetar i inklusivizmit islamik.

Shembull i qarte i kesaj eshte mohimi yt i interpretimit te enderrave ne islam, duke e shpall me injorancen tende si dicka te palejueshme e duke u bazuar asgjekundi  , ku ibn sirini i ka bere keto interpretime shume kohe para bukharit.

O esklusivist , ka ardh koha sic thote  dhe George Bushi  i ''madh'' qe ti je ''either with us , or against us'' . 
Sigurisht qe qendrimi im kundra teje eshte shume totalitar , por tek e fundit , totalitarizmi u shpik per te mbajt nen zoterim jo ''new thinkers'' , por injorantet te cilet sjellin vecse ide te pavlera per te rrezuar traditat e ''vjetra'' .

----------


## uvejsa

> Sepse ti dhe shumica e muslimaneve mendojne qe Imam Buahri ka qene i frymezuar nga ana e Profetit A.S., andaj ne punen e tij nuk mund te kete gabime , ashtu ?!!!
> Ndersa une them qe ai nuk ka qene i frymezuar nga ana e profetit A.S. 
> GV_USA


A po te duket krenari qe ti qenke jashte shumices se muslimaneve?!!

Ca ke studijuar ti qe ke aritur t'i demantosh edhe dijetaret, e muhadithinet?!

*Kujdess* ore se s'e ke akoma ti ate aftesi per t'i gjykuar keto koka, sepse ata per pranimin e nje hadithi pervec qe kane udhetuar me kilometra te tera neper shkretetirat e nxehta, ata edhe e kane hulumtuar jeten e cdo transmetuesi, per ta kuptuar sinqeritetin e tyre dhe aftesine e te mbajturit mend.

----------


## injejti

O gostivar, mendo pak , se hadithe ka te kohes , per momentin , vetem per profetin , dhe per gjith ymetin dhe per gjdo koh, ose vetem per at koh, dhe del hadithi tjeter e zhvlerson hadithin tjeter, .

Me keto pun meren dijetaret.

Un dhe Ti jem shum te verdh , ti gjejm gabime buharit ose ndonje dijetari tjeter.

----------


## Milkway

> Sa me shume te lexoj , aq me shume me mbushet mendja se nga ty rrjedh nje sheer ignorance qe se shoh tek anetaret e tjere.
> 
> Pa pike turpi tani , na hap tema ku behesh skeptik edhe tek bazimi i nijetit te bukharit. Dmth ne menyre indirekte , ti do te hedhesh poshte hadithet si histori e thenje te cilat jane mbledh mbi qellime te dyshimta , e si pasoje per ty ngelet vetem kurani si liber i patundshem per ty dyshuar e mare ne pyetje. 
> Por injoranca jote eshte aq e madhe , sa harron qe interpretimi i vetem i paster i kuranit eshte hadithi , se pa hadithin, ti nuk do te kishe mundesi as te dije ritet e faljes se namazit apo marrjes se abdesit sipas sunetit. 
> 
> Ti je nje pasqyrimin i paster i njeriut konfuz me ndenja te turbulluara i cili endet vetem , i paudhe, ne shkretetirat e pafundme te shpikura ne skenaret e imagjinatave te injorances moderne .
> 
> Ti je nje esklusivist i cili e shpall veten pjesetar i inklusivizmit islamik.
> 
> ...


Se pari kerkoj falje sepse shkrimi ska qen ne emer timin , por desha ti them nja 2 fjale. 

Per komentimin e Kur'anit nuk te duhet as hadithi e as askush pse :

3:58. 
 Këto që po t'i lexojmë ty (o i dërguar) janë nga ajetet, janë nga Kur'ani *i pa të meta* (i rrezistueshëm).   

3:138. 
 Ky (Kur'ani) është sqarim për njerëzit, është dhëzim dhe këshillë për të devotshmit 

Nese kish me pas edhe ndonje sqarim tjeter ateher kish tregu Allahu i madheruar ne Kur'an por kjo nuk eshte . 


12:104. 
 Megjithatë që ti nuk kërkon prej tyre ndonjë shpërblim për të (për këshillë e udhëzim). Ai (Kur'ani) nuk është tjetër vetëm se këshillë për mbarë njerëzit 


14:52. 
 Ky (Kur'ani) është kumtesë për njerëz, që me të të këshillohen dhe të dinë se Ai është vetëm një Zot, dhe që t'i këshilloj ata që kanë mend 


39:27. 
 Ne u kemi sjellë njerëzve në këtë Kur'an shembuj nga çdo lëmi e nevojshme, ashtu që të marrin përvojë (mësim). 


Me qen kshtu sipas juve ateher Kur'anin duhet me kuptu dhe kishte me qen i obliguar vetem per dijetaret kurse ketu shkrun per gjithe njerzimin . 

26:2. 
 Këto janë ajete të librit (të Kur'anit) të qartë!  

27:1. 
 Ta, Sinë. Këto janë ajete të Kur'anit dhe të librit të kuptueshëm 
28:2. 
 Këto janë ajetet e librit (të Kur'anit) të plotkuptueshëm 

Dhe lexoje kete ajet " 43:2. 
 Pasha librin (Kur'anin) sqarues!  " 

54:17. 
 Ne Kur'anin e bëmë të lehtë për mësim, po a ka ndokush që merr mësim?  
54:22. 
 Ne Kur'anin e bëmë të lehtë për të kuptuar, a ka ndokush që merr këshillë?  
54:32. 
 Ne Kur'anin e bëmë të lehtë për këshillë, po a ka ndokush që merr mësim?  
54:40. 
 Ne Kur'anin e bëmë të lehtë për të studiuar, a ka ndokush që merr përvojë nga ai?  

Me shum se fjalet e Allahut te madherishem nuk jane fjalet e gjithe njerzve te botes mi mbledh bashke.

----------


## Bani gjk

Un dicka nuk kuptoj nga ata qe ja mbajin vetit per te dishem ne kete fushe !! Keni  lexuar more vlla ju sahit e bukhari e muslimit apo vetem keni  lexuar aty ktu ndonje hadithe qe qarkullon ne internet ?!! Me duket edhe ato qe keni lexuar i keni lexuar vetem siperfaqsisht se per te thene qe i kame lexuar ato sahih !!!

Po e them kete sepse Gostivari nje hadithe qe po e ve ne dyshim po e sulmoni nga kater anet vetem qe ky po dyshon ne transmetimin e x hadithi  (jo  qe nuk po i beson fjales se Muhamedit a.s) !!! 
Nese qenka aq problem i madhe njeriu qe e ve ne dyshim nje hadithe ateher qfar ti themi asaj ngjarjes kur i Derguari a.s para se te ndrronte jete kerkoj nje leter dhe nje pene qe te le amanet disa gjera te rendeshishme, pastaj u kundershtua kjo kerkes nga disa te pranishem dhe Omeri tha : _E kemi Shpalljen e Allahut dhe ajo është e  mjaftueshme._ ?!
Mos te flasim pastaj per ndalimin qe eshte ber per shkrurjen e haditheve dhe djegjen e haditheve pikrisht nga dy halifet e pare.
Juve qe akuzoni Gostivarin qe eshte skeptik ne hadithe, keni pytur ndonjeher veten se mos ndosht Gostivari eshte i bazur pikrisht ne keto hadithe ?!!!
Pra ajo qe me shtyri te shkruaj eshte reagimi i disave, thua se u be hataja vetem qe gostivari dyshoj ne nje ngjarje historike ???!!!

Per Gostivarin.
Gostivari, me sa kame vrejtur un ti je nje tip qe gjithcka qe zbulon, meson, hulumton, dyshon, etj ke deshire ti ndashe me te tjeret ato mendime dhe kerkon nga te tjeret qe te mendojn ashtu siq thote mendimi yt,  ky eshte nje problem i nderuar qe un nuk do te tregoj pse eshte, por ajo qe dua te them i nderuar eshte, meso, hulumto dhe dysho per veti dhe mos u kerko te tjerve me cdo kusht te mendojn si ti sepse te kame thene edhe nje her tjeter, nuk do te ja arrish kurr kete sepse as i Derguari i Allahut a.s nuk e ka arrit nje gje te tille. Keshtu qe me e dobishme eshte per ty dhe islamin te mesosh per vete dhe jo per te tjeret.
Nese me thua se un po kame deshire qe e verteta te dale ne shesh ateher po te them se per kete te vertet te gjithe po mundohemi, beso qe edhe ata te Al Kaides dhe gjithe grupacjonet islame mundohen per te vrteten dhe mendojn qe jane ne te vertet, por ja qe disa per fat te keq jane larg islamit. Pra e verteta eshte e komplikuar kur behte fjal per shoqri te ndryshme, por e verteta nuk eshte e komplikuar per individ.
Mos e merr per fyrje apo nenqmim i nderuar sepse nuk e kame per kete, fundi fundit e drejta yte eshte te debatosh cka te duash sepse per kete eshte forumi, por mua po me duket qe po shpenzon shum kohe ne kete forum per dicka qe nuk eshte edhe aq e rendesishme as per ty dhe as per islam.

Vetem edhe dicka per endrrat.
Gostivari, endrrat komentohen dhe shpjegohen, un po flas per ata qe komentojn me rregulla islame. Disa dijetar mendojn qe endrrat munden te komentohen me ane te disa ngjarjeve nga Kurani apo haditheve, kjo eshte nje mendim qe per mendimin time nuk eshte dhe aq i sakt sepse jo te gjitha llojet e  endrave jane te regjistruar ne Kuran dhe hadithe. Mendimi tjeter eshte qe kete dhunti Allahu xh.h ju jepe evlijave (te dashurve) te vet dhe kjo dhunti nuk fitohet por dhurohet nga Allahu xh.h.
_3:73 Thuaju: "E tërë e mira është në duar të All-llahut, Ai ia jep atë kujt të dojë; All-llahu është dhurues i gjërë, i gjithdijshëm"_ 
57:21_Ajo është dhunti e All-llahut që ia jep kujt të dojë, e All-llahu është dhurues i madh._ 
p-sh keto ajete nuk kan te bejn me komentimin e endrrave por thjeshte tregon qe Allahu xh.h i dhuron kujt te done dhe cka te done, sepse eshte Ai eshte i gjithdishmi.

----------


## Gostivari_usa

> A po te duket krenari qe ti qenke jashte shumices se muslimaneve?!!
> 
> Ca ke studijuar ti qe ke aritur t'i demantosh edhe dijetaret, e muhadithinet?!
> 
> *Kujdess* ore se s'e ke akoma ti ate aftesi per t'i gjykuar keto koka, sepse ata per pranimin e nje hadithi pervec qe kane udhetuar me kilometra te tera neper shkretetirat e nxehta, ata edhe e kane hulumtuar jeten e cdo transmetuesi, per ta kuptuar sinqeritetin e tyre dhe aftesine e te mbajturit mend.


Eshte e lehte per ju qe te me akuzoni per kete ose ate, por ajo qe nuk eshte e lehte per ju, nese jeni te sinqerte, eshte se nuk jeni ne gjendje te pergjigjeni se nga e dinte Imam Buhari qe kishte pa te derguarin ne ender. 

Sa  perket transmetimeve qe ka hulumtuar Imam Buhari, ia nxjer kesulen, ka be pune te mahnitcme, por ama ne disa raste te vecante kete nuk mund ta them!

Fale haditheve te Buharin te cilat sipas teje Imam Buhari ka hulumtuar jeten e cdo transmetuesi, sot ata qe kane inate fene islame dhe profetin tone te nderuar, sulmojne nga te gjitha anate Muhamedin Alejhi Selam. 

Keto sulme nuk i vijne profetin nga keto qe shkruaj une , po i vijne nga ata qe i kane shkruajtur mbledhesit e haditheve.

A nuk ju vjen inat psh, qe per shkak te ca haditheve , te perbuzet emri i profetit, te nekembet emri i tij, te sakatohet personaliteti i tij etj etj?!!!

Mua me vjen shum inati kur shikoj se si disa qe nuk jane ne gjendje as hundet e veta ti mbajne te pasterta , sulmojne figuren e profetit. Aq shum me vjen inati sa qe te nuk mund te ri rehat dhe te shikoj se si neperkembet emri  tij bazuar ne menyre te plote ne ca hadithe te transmetuara nga disa imam.

Po si do qofte juve ( e kam fjalen ne pergjithesi) nuk jeni akoma te pjekur per te be nje debat te hapur dhe te bazuar ne fakte. 

Une ju pyes dicka, juve ne vend qe te pergjigjeni, me akuzoni. 
Dhe sa i perket qedrimeve te mija, keto qendrme une i kam pasur qe nga fllimi, jo se i kam nduar dhe ju i dini fort mire qendrimet e mija.

Smth_poetic, sinqerishte te them se ke te drejte kur thua qe ne menyre indirekte dua te perdeftoj se hadithet e Buharin nuk jane te frymezuara nga ana e profetit, ne fakt ne postimet e mija te mepershme kete e thash biles ne menyre direkte. 

Nqs se Imam Buhari deshiron qe une te besoj se hadithet qe ka mbledhur ai kane qene te frymezuara nga ana e profetit , atehere ai duhet te me tregoj nga e dinte qe ai kishte pa ne ender Profetin Alejhi Selam?!!!

A nuk kam te drejte te parashtroj kete pyetje a ?!!! 


Bani_gj, te kuptojn shum mire se cfar thua, dhe ke te drejte besimi eshte personal, por Profeti , Muhamedi Alejhi Selam na takon te gjithve, dhe te gjithe ne duhet te mbrojme personalitetin e tij. 


Do mar si shembull psh Sallmam Ruzhdiun, qe shkruajti romanin "Verset Satanike". Kete roman ky maskara e shkruajti duke u bazuar ne ca hadithe, e jo ne Kuranin e shejnte!!!! 
Pra ky M.U.T duke u bazuar ne ca hadithe te rejshme te cilat sot shumica e dijetareve islam as qe i pranojne si te verteta sulmoi figuren e shejnte te profetit tone.

Vet kjo ngjarje tregon haptazi se midis haditheve ekzistojne hadithe te rejshme dhe ne e kemi per detyre ti pastrojme keto hadithe nga traditat e pasterta te Muhamedit Alejhi Selam.



Me Respekt 
GV_USA

----------


## Smth_Poetic

> Se pari kerkoj falje sepse shkrimi ska qen ne emer timin , por desha ti them nja 2 fjale. 
> 
> Per komentimin e Kur'anit nuk te duhet as hadithi e as askush pse :
> 
> 3:58. 
>  Këto që po t'i lexojmë ty (o i dërguar) janë nga ajetet, janë nga Kur'ani *i pa të meta* (i rrezistueshëm).   
> 
> 3:138. 
>  Ky (Kur'ani) është sqarim për njerëzit, është dhëzim dhe këshillë për të devotshmit 
> ...


Kot qe i the ato ''dy'' fjale. Sinqerisht e kam. Llogjika jote sdi te notoj , prandaj eshte shume siperfaqesore.

Kush eshte njeriu me i ditur i ymetit tone?
Kush mund ti interpretoje me se miri ajetet e kuranit?

Ne kuranin , se zbritem vecse per te zotet e mendjes--thote Allahu.

E kush jane keta te zotet e mendjes?
Ti apo gostivari?
E kush me mire se profeti vete mund ti interpretoje ajetet qe  Allahu ja zbriti atij?

E nqs njerezve u nevojiten vetem librat e shenjte, atehere pse Allahu zgjodhi profetet?

Nuk i zbriste dot shpalljet nga qielli me xhibrilin vet?

Allahu i zbriti profetet ,shembuj per njerezimin. Nje model shoqerie i shoqeruar me fjalet e tija (librat e shenjte) .

Jeta , veprat dhe theniet e profeteve permblidhen ne ato cfare quhen Hadithe . 

Pa ato , nuk ka sesi te interpretohen librat e shenjte. 

Ju dhashe ca shembuj te vobekte ne shkrimin e pare , por me sa duket ju akoma sdini te notoni. Meso te notosh para se te futesh ne ujera te thella.

----------


## Smth_Poetic

> Smth_poetic, sinqerishte te them se ke te drejte kur thua qe ne menyre indirekte dua te perdeftoj se hadithet e Buharin nuk jane te frymezuara nga ana e profetit, ne fakt ne postimet e mija te mepershme kete e thash biles ne menyre direkte. 
> 
> Nqs se Imam Buhari deshiron qe une te besoj se hadithet qe ka mbledhur ai kane qene te frymezuara nga ana e profetit , atehere ai duhet te me tregoj nga e dinte qe ai kishte pa ne ender Profetin Alejhi Selam?!!!
> 
> A nuk kam te drejte te parashtroj kete pyetje a ?!!!


Jo , nje injorant , ska te drejte te parashtroj asnje pyetje. E ti vazhdon te shkruash e te na e shpalosesh me shume akoma injorancen tende. 

Bukhari nuk i shkruajti hadithet sic  i shkruajti ''dishepulli'' pauli librat e tij. 
Thirri pak mendjes o rob . Sikur edhe gogoli ti kishte dale atij ne enderr , hadithet e tija ishin autentike e asnje dijetar i asaj kohe si mori ato ne pyetje , e ky eshte FAKT . Kujton ti se nje kaukazian i rendomte , do dilte me i zgjute se te gjithe dijetaret e asaj kohe? -- Fakti qe ,te gjithe dijetaret i pergezuan hadithet per nga saktesia e tyre , vlen qe te mendosh se VERTET Bukhari ka pare profetin ne enderr , sepse e paverteta nuk mund te marri imazhin e te vertetes , e bukhari vertetoi me mundin e tij dhe mjeshterine e nje historiani te pashoq te asaj kohe qe AI NEPERMJET PERMBLEDHJES SE TIJ , NA SOLLI NE DRITE TRANSMETIMET E VERTETA TE PROFETIT TONE TE DASHUR.

Kush mohon bukharin ka mohuar te verteten , e ti gostivari vazhdo te endesh ala neper shkretetire , sepse vetem ne kete menyre e rrit etjen tende per injorance.

----------


## paridi26

> Se pari kerkoj falje sepse shkrimi ska qen ne emer timin , por desha ti them nja 2 fjale. 
> 
> Per komentimin e Kur'anit nuk te duhet as hadithi e as askush pse :
> 
> 3:58. 
>  Këto që po t'i lexojmë ty (o i dërguar) janë nga ajetet, janë nga Kur'ani *i pa të meta* (i rrezistueshëm).   
> 
> 3:138. 
>  Ky (Kur'ani) është sqarim për njerëzit, është dhëzim dhe këshillë për të devotshmit 
> ...


se pari keto ajete qe po te sjell nuk jan aspak ne kundershtim me ato qe ke postuar ti,pasi eshte e pamundur qe te ket kontradikta ne fjalen e Allahut ,mirpo ndryshon njeriu i cili i kupton keto siç jan ,dhe njeriu qe urren qe dikush tjeter te jet me i ditur se ai .

Ne të kemi zbritur ty këshillën  me qëllim që ti tua sqarosh njerëzve atë që u është zbritur atyre. [En Nahl: 44].

: "Vjedhësit dhe vjedhëses pritini dorën e djathtë..." [El Maide, 38]

si e kupton ti kete ajet?

"...atëherë merrni Tejemum me dhe të pastër duke fërkuar fytyrat tuaja dhe duart." [El Maide, 6],

si e kupton ti kete??

"Janë mu ata që besojnë dhe nuk e përziejnë besimin e tyre me padrejtësi, për të cilët ka siguri të plotë. Mu këta janë të udhëzuarit." [El En'am, 82].

si e kupton ti kete?

"Dhe kur ju (muslimanë) udhëtoni nëpër botë, nuk është gjynah për ju nëse i shkurtoni faljet tuaja, në qoftë se keni frikë se jobesimtarët mund tju sulmojnë." [En Nisa, 101].

si e kupton ti kete??

e kshu mund te vazhdoj deri neser apo pasneser me ty dhe kushdo qe mendon se mund te ndaje Kur'anin nga Suneti .

----------


## Milkway

> Kot qe i the ato ''dy'' fjale. Sinqerisht e kam. Llogjika jote sdi te notoj , prandaj eshte shume siperfaqesore.
> 
> Kush eshte njeriu me i ditur i ymetit tone?
> Kush mund ti interpretoje me se miri ajetet e kuranit?
> 
> Ne kuranin , se zbritem vecse per te zotet e mendjes--thote Allahu.
> 
> E kush jane keta te zotet e mendjes?
> Ti apo gostivari?
> ...


Njeriu me i mencur ne bote eshte ai qe perdor trurin . 
Kush perdor trurin sot?? A po then me mire kend e lejne me mendu ? Vetem "dijetaret" kerkush tjeret perpos tyre se ka mire, kerkush tjeter perpor tyre nuk guxon me komentu dhe me jetu me Kur'an sipas kuptimit te tij .

Profetet jane shembuj per njerzit dhe kete askush se mohoi , askush se mohoi se Muhamedi a.s ka qen shembelltyr per njerzimi , por ka qen per kohen qe ka qen pengajmber sepse ne se dim , dhe transmetimi i haditheve ndjek te njejten rruge sikur transmetimi i Bibles , por ju kete nuk deshironi me pa  :buzeqeshje: .

Edhe Bibla qenka lloj hadithi po pse nuk e beson ?? 



> se pari keto ajete qe po te sjell nuk jan aspak ne kundershtim me ato qe ke postuar ti,pasi eshte e pamundur qe te ket kontradikta ne fjalen e Allahut ,mirpo ndryshon njeriu i cili i kupton keto siç jan ,dhe njeriu qe urren qe dikush tjeter te jet me i ditur se ai .
> 
> Ne të kemi zbritur ty këshillën  me qëllim që ti tua sqarosh njerëzve atë që u është zbritur atyre. [En Nahl: 44].
> 
> : "Vjedhësit dhe vjedhëses pritini dorën e djathtë..." [El Maide, 38]
> 
> si e kupton ti kete ajet?
> 
> "...atëherë merrni Tejemum me dhe të pastër duke fërkuar fytyrat tuaja dhe duart." [El Maide, 6],
> ...


38. Vjedhësit dhe vjedhëses preniu duart, si shpagim i veprës që bën, (kjo masë është) dënim nga All-llahu. All-llahu është i fuqishëm, ligjdhënës i urtë  .

A duhet logjik e madhe me kuptu se per cfardo vjedhje nuk prehet dora apo eshte veshtir per ty?? 

Me te tregu se sa je budall nuk po mundem , sepse kete po e tregon vet . Pse sjell ajete ne cerek ?? Apo sjell vetem ato qe te konvenojne , ja ajeti nr 6 i sures Maide : 
6. O ju që besuat! Kur doni të ngriteni për të falur namazin, lani fytyrat tuaja deri në bërryla; fërkoni kokat tuaja, e këmbët lani deri në dy zogjt. Nëse jeni xhunubë, atëherë pastrohuni (lahuni)! Në qoftë se jeni të sëmurë, ose në ndonjë udhëtim,ose ndonjëri prej jush vjen prej vendit të nevojës, ose keni kontaktuar me gratë dhe nuk gjeni ujë, atëherë mësyne (merrni tejemum) dheun e pastër dhe me të fërkoni fytyrat dhe duart tuaja. All-llahu nuk dëshiron (me obligim për abdest e larje) t'iu sjellë ndonjë vështirësi, por dëshiron t'ju pastroj (prej mëkatëve), t'ju plotësoj të mirën e Tij ndaj jush e që t'i falënderoheni  

Cfare ka ketu mos me kuptu ? Kur ske uje mer dhe per te marr abdes , shum e thjesht por thjeshtia nuk eshte per gjithkend . 

Ajeti 82 i sures En'am : 
82. Ata që besuan dhe besimin e tyre nuk e ngatërruan me besim të kotë, atyre u takon të jenë të sigurt dhe ata janë në rrugë të drejtë.  

Cili eshte besimi i kote?? Ai besim qe i behet cdo kujt tjeter perveq Allahut ...veshtir kjo ?? 

Ajeti 101 i sures Nisa : 

101. Kur të jeni në udhëtim e sipër, nuk është mëkat për ju të shkurtoni namazin, nëse frigoheni se jobesimtarët dot'ju sjellin ndonjë të keqe. Jobesmtarët janë armiq tuaj të hapët. 

Ja pra nese shkon ne USA apo Britani te Madhe apo cdo kund tjeter mundesh me shkurtu namazin sepse ka mundesi me te qujt terrorist sot dhe te arrestojn , pra nuk e kuptojn rendesin e namazit qe ka per besimtarin musliman . 

Nuk jam dijetar por nje e di qe Kur'ani ka zbrit per ty per mu per at e kshtu me rradh e nuk ka zbrit per sheik Albanin apo per naj dijetar te vecant. 

Por juve mu del me mire sikur te mos e lodhni trurin e tju vie gjithcka gati .

----------


## LOGIC

Nje pyetje juve do ju beja, a mendoni se per keto qe shkruani nuk do merreni ne llogari...
kur te takoheni me Muhammedin saws ne Diten e Gjykimit a jeni ne gjendje ti mbroni ato qe i thuani, o ne ende kemi probleme me pjeset fillestare te islamit, kush nga ju e ka bere zgjimin e zemres qe flet Ibn Kajjim el Xhevzije ne librin "Medarixhus-Salikin" apo kush nga ju e ndjen prehjen ne namaze, apo kush nga ju ja din vleren kohes, apo kush nga ju...
Si nuk e keni Frike Allahun, nga fjalet qe thoni, diskutoni per Kuranin, e arabisht nuk dini...?
Pohoni qe e doni Muhammedin saws, te ju pyes sa dini nga jeta e tij... me data me beteja me emra me te gjitha...
Pohoni se e doni Ebu Bekrin, Omerin, Uthmanin, Aliun sa dini nga jeta e tyre...
Ebu Hurejren, sa dini hadithe qe ka transmetuar ai...
Buhariun, ore vetem sa thonjt e buhariut te ishit  :buzeqeshje:  nuk do te gjindeshit ketu ne forume doke hapur fitne nga me te rejat...
Allahu ju udhezoft, vetem si keshille dhe perkutjim, pasi perkujtimi bon dobi per muslimanin...
Hadith: Prej Islamit te mir eshte qe te mos mirresh me ate qe nuk te takon...
Punoni ne projektin UNE, nese keni nje plan per akhiret...
Esselamu Alejkum Ue Rrahmetullahi Ue Bereketuhu

----------

